# LGB 20821 Shay User Manual?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,
Does anyone have a user manual for the LGB 20821 Shay they can share?

Thanks, Knut


----------



## Teliares (May 12, 2021)

It's been almost three months and there hasn't been a single response, which is sad enough. I need the same manual without it is quite difficult. I hope there are still people with a similar manual.


----------



## ChloeMillsph (Jun 17, 2021)

Unfortunately, I personally do not have such a manual, but I think that if you search very well, you will definitely be able to find such a manual on the Internet. On the Internet there is literally anything and I think that your manual will be found somewhere. Perhaps you should resort to searching not just in Google, but on certain services where there is a user guide creator. As far as I know, there are quite a large number of such services, although it is much easier to find a video tutorial on YouTube and just use it. Although not all video tutorials on YouTube are really true or correct, but I think if you do not get confused. I hope I was able to help you!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I would ask Aster, who made the model in the first place.


----------

